
Slack to Bring Back Optional Markdown Editor - stevenwliao
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/pa7nbn/slacks-new-rich-text-editor-shows-why-markdown-still-scares-people
======
spondyl
A work colleague sent Slack some feedback about wanting the old editor back
and they replied a few hours ago. Here's an excerpt with slightly more insight
on a timeline.

"We don't have a specific release date to share right now - it's this team's
top and only priority, however, and we expect to have it available on desktop
within a couple of weeks, with Android following shortly thereafter."

Props to Slack for listening to the feedback :)

~~~
beatgammit
How hard can it be to roll it back? Just make a button to toggle between old
and new.

------
jtylr
Reply I've just received, can't fault them for responding to this so quick,
even if the initial response was to say nothing could be done.

> We really appreciate your feedback, and we hear your frustration. We're
> sorry for the impact this is having on your ability to communicate with your
> team and on your overall productivity. We made a mistake by forcing everyone
> into this feature without providing an opt-out for customers like you:
> people for whom the existing behaviour was working just fine.

> We've started working on a preference that will let you return to the
> previous message composer. We don't have a specific release date to share
> right now — it's this team's top and only priority, however, and we expect
> to have it available on the desktop within a couple of weeks, with Android
> following shortly thereafter. >We will follow up with another note when this
> option is available to you, and we'll include instructions on how to enable
> it.

> Again, we're sorry for the disruption and we're grateful for the feedback.
> We missed the mark on this feature! We will do our best to learn from this
> and avoid similar mistakes in the future.

------
noahtallen
I read a bunch of articles last night about how horrible the change was and I
dreaded getting on Slack this morning. But it was honestly fine — the code
syntax worked as I expected with backticks and stars/underscore still work
fine as well. They just trigger the WYSIWYG look inline. I didn’t have to
modify my behavior, so I’m fine with the change.

------
stevenwliao
> After the decision was criticized by O’Dwyer and others (and after this
> article was published), Slack told Motherboard that it would switch gears
> and provide an option to bring the old interface back.

~~~
ncmncm
If only Google could be persuaded to restore things they broke. But, that's
life when you're not the customer, but the product.

